# Bullhorn bars



## Radius (20 Feb 2009)

*Wanted - Bullhorn bars*

Looking to 'sex up' my commuter / hybrid. Not sure about clamp size, but it's a Ridgeback MX2 hybrid / MTB (honestly, it'll look good when it's finished!). If anyone's got some bullhorns about, gimme a shout! (poet...don't know it...etc)


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

Radius, would you want converted bull horns, as in origionally lovely shiney Cinellies (sp?) drops that have been loped?


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

Sorry Davy, thanks for the offer but 'fraid I've already got some (2, actually now...)


----------



## Joe24 (17 Mar 2009)

Thought you said that cut down drops looked and were the same as normal bullhorn bars Radius? 
Anyway, just because you love me, heres some cheap bars. http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/107828.html
I thought i had seen some for something like £19.99 but when i looked on that website, they were £31, was a while ago that i saw some for £19 though


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

They do look very similar, just shorter, not the same, obviously. And thanks for the think, but like I said I've got 2 pairs now.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> They do look very similar, just shorter, not the same, obviously. And thanks for the think, but like I said I've got 2 pairs now.



Click on the link, they arent dropped bars
And it was bull horns that were £19.99 somewhere on the internet Thought it was Rutland Cycles but theres were £31.
Im not going to start the, chopped drop bars arguement again, but you having 2 pairs and not wanting to use them because they dont look right is just a sign
A TT forum might be a better place to find second hand ones by the way.


----------



## Radius (17 Mar 2009)

Yeh and i've got a pair of chopped and a pair of actual base bars / bullhorns. And I'm not not using them cos they don't look right, but because I need either pull ratio converters for the brakes, or new brakes alltogether, as well as bar end shifters. Ok?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Mar 2009)

Sorry.
You confuse me


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Mar 2009)

i got some blackwell bars for my ribble for a £5 from the cycle fair in mcr. Seen em for between £10 and £20 online. they are comfy.
heres a pic:


----------

